# Suche Championship Manager 2 von Domark



## Lacrima82 (12. Januar 2010)

BIn auf der Suche nach diesem alten PC-Schinken...  Falls es jemand von euch daheim rumliegen hat und es nicht braucht, dann bitte melden... 
 lg


----------



## TinoZeros (12. Januar 2010)

glaub das war mal auf irgend einer Heft CD gaaanz früher  ich schau heude abend nochma,meld mich dann ob ich erfolg hatte^^


----------



## Lacrima82 (12. Januar 2010)

Jup, das Spiel war auch auf einer alten PC-Games Heft CD ... wäre toll wenn du sie noch hast, meine ist beim Umzug verschollen...grrr
 lg


----------



## TinoZeros (12. Januar 2010)

gute Nachricht,hab sie gefunden  ...schlechte Nachricht:ist sehr stark verkratzt,Installation hat geklappt,Spiel startet nur bei mir nich,zwar schon aber geht immer auf den Desktop zurück,vielei zu alt kp^^.joa aber wie gesagt schon ziemlich verkratzt schade.


----------



## Lacrima82 (12. Januar 2010)

Jup Startet auf Xp und VIsta nicht brauchst n extra update. Was verlangst du dafür?


----------



## TinoZeros (12. Januar 2010)

ähm naja wie gesagt die is seehr zerkratzt das hab ich ja erwähnt,bei mir konnte ich es installieren,ich hoffe bei dir würde es auch gehen,aber wegen dem Zustand kann ich dir leider absolut keine Garantie geben,ich werde nix verlangen dafür,die lag eh nurnoch rum und wegen dem Zustand isses denke ich auch nicht fair dafür noch Geld zu verlangen,solltest du wirklich Interessiert sein müsstest mir nur das Porto überweisen+kosten für einen Luftpolsterumschlag halt  ..währen dann so 1,45Euro Porto+20 Cent für den Luftpolster....lieber hasst du dann die CD als wenn sie in die Tonne fliegen würde,weil das währe sie eh bald  ..kannstes dir ja überlegen.


----------



## Lacrima82 (13. Januar 2010)

Meld dich mal, wegen den Kontodaten per E-mail.  Danke


----------

